# مطلوب مساعدة : ورشة تصنيع ابواب وشبابيك الالمنيوم



## الزئبق (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي فكرة ان افتح ورشة المنيوم لتصنيع الابواب والشبابيك والمطابخ
وانا محتاج لعمل دراسة لمتطلبات الورشة ومنها مثلا :
1- ما هى المعدات المطلوبة ؟ اى المكائن وغيره 
2-لورشة متوسطة الانتاجية كم عامل نحتاج؟ والخبرات المطلوبة فى العامل
3- طريقة تسعير هذه الاعمال بداية من المواد (قطاعات الالمنيوم والخردوات) الى ان يتم التركيب
4- ما هى نصائحكم الفنية 
وشكرا لكم ولتواصلكم


----------



## metalco (11 مايو 2007)

الأخ الكريم الرجاء التعريف ينفسك أكثر - الزئبق أم الزنبق ومن اية مكان لمساعدتك حسب الإمكانيات


----------



## الزئبق (11 مايو 2007)

metalco قال:


> الأخ الكريم الرجاء التعريف ينفسك أكثر - الزئبق أم الزنبق ومن اية مكان لمساعدتك حسب الإمكانيات



الزء بق الزئبق 
من دبي 
وشكرا على التواصل


----------



## metalco (11 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
تحية طيبة لك ولكل أهل دبى الأعزاء الكرام .أود أن أسئلك هل أنت مهنى ألمنيوم وكم هى سنوات خبرتك


----------



## الزئبق (11 مايو 2007)

metalco قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> تحية طيبة لك ولكل أهل دبى الأعزاء الكرام .أود أن أسئلك هل أنت مهنى ألمنيوم وكم هى سنوات خبرتك



اهلا بالطيبين
الصراحة لا املك اى خبرة مهنية فى صناعة الالمنيوم ولكن لى خبرات فى الانشاءات وادارة المشاريع 
شكرا لك


----------



## metalco (12 مايو 2007)

هلا بيك وبكل الإخوة بهالمنتدى الطيب .
أخى الغزيز ماهو حجم الأعمال التى تنظر للدخول فى عطااتها وهل لديك مهنيين ذو خبرة عالية أم لا
ويجب عمل دراسة شاملة على حجم المشاريع المطروحة لتحديد إحتياجات الوشة من فنيين ومعدات .
مع تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (30 أبريل 2008)

الأخ الكريم, السلام عليكم
لكل معمل متطلبات فنية و أخري أدارية 
المتطلبات الفنية فتشمل :
1. المكائن والمعدات المستخدمة بالإنتاج
2. عدد و أدوات القياس
3. طاولات العمل 
4. مساعدات العمل
5. الوثائق الفنية

المتطلبات الأدارية فتشمل :

العمال 
النقل و الأسكان و الماء و الكهرباءء ------- الخ 
الحسابات 
الخزين و السيطرة عليه

المتطلبات الفنية :

المكائن المستخدمة:
 أ‌- ضاغطة هواء لتجهيز المعمل بالهواء المضغوط
ب‌- ماكنة قطع رئيسية
ت‌- ماكنة تفريز و يفضل ماكنة أستنساخ
ث‌- ماكنة حني القطاعات 
ج‌- مثقب عمودي 
ح‌- منشار قطع ثانوي
2.  عدد و أدوات القياس
أ‌- فيرنية قياس 
ب‌- مسطرة قياس 
ت‌- متر قياس شريطي
ث‌- زاية قياس 90 درجة
ج‌- زاوية قياس متحركة
ح‌- ماسكة زجاج 
خ‌- الة قطع الزجاج
3. طاولات العمل
أ‌- طاولة عمل قياس 120*240*90 سم و تغطى بالكاربت عددها يعتمد على طاقة المعمل
ب‌- طاولة تقطيع الزجاج قياس 250*350*7*80 سم
4. مساعدات العمل
أ‌- محامل قطاعات الألمنيوم 
ب‌- محامل الزجاج
ت‌- محامل المداولة
ث‌- محامل الخزن الوسطي
5. الوثائق الفنية:
أ‌- الكتلوكات الفنية لمختلف القطاعات المستخدمة في البلد 
ب‌- الرسومات التجميعية للأنتاج

 المتطلبات الأدارية فتشمل :
1. العمال 
أ‌- فورمن يجيد السيطرة على العمال والمكائن والانتاج
ب‌- عمال مهرة يجيدون أستخدام المكائن والتجميع والتركيب
ت‌- عمال مناولة و مساعدون
2. النقل و الأسكان و الماء و الكهرباءء ------- الخ
أ‌- توفر سيارة حمل 2 طن 
ب‌- سكن مناسب للعمال 
ت‌- تيسر الكهرباء للمعمل مع تيسر مصدر طاقة بديلة
3. الحسابات
أ‌- سجلات الوارد والصادر 
ب‌- سجل الرواتب 
ت‌- فواتير و مستندات قبض
4. الخزين و السيطرة عليه
أ‌- تيسر مخزن او محامل لحفظ الألمنيوم
ب‌- تيسر مستودع لحفظ الأكسسوارات 
ت‌- سجلات السيطرة على الخزين

 هذا أيجاز عن المتطلبات الفنية لمعمل المنيوم أرجو الأطلاع و الأفادة و عذرا على الأختصار


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (21 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخ جواد 
تقلرير شامل


----------



## عادل الفيصل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ جواد شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## البسبوسة (5 يونيو 2009)

انا لدى ورشة المونيوم وسافيدك بما استطيع ان انتجه فى ورشتى حسب الامكانيات 
استطيع انتاج 100 متر اسبوعيا من الشبابيك والابواب والمطابخ وكافة الديكورات الاخرى 
الورشة بها 
عدد 2 منشار قطع المونيوم صنع تركى الماركة المازا دات جودة عالية 
عدد 3 خرمات زووايا التجميع 2 يدوى و1 هوائية
عدد 4 متاقب واحد عمودى تابت و2 متاقب المونيوم وواحد متقاب خرسانة النوع ماكيتا نوعية ممتازة وغير محتاجة شكر
عدد 1 فريزة استنساخ النوع المازا الصنع تركى
عدد 3 طاولات 2 لتجهيز المشغولات عليها وواحدة لقص الفورميكا والالواح مع وجود منشار بها من تحت النوع ماكيتا
عدد واحد كومبرسور دات سعة كبيرة لاعرف كم لتر بالتحديد النوع ايطالى 
عدد 1 ماكينة ربط بالشحن
عدد 1 برشامة هوائية
عدد 1 مفك هوائى 
صندوق عدة متكامل من مطارق وامتار ومفكات ومفاتيح مسدس وزاويا علام وماسكات حديدية ومناشير يدوية ومكائن برشام وبونط متقاب باحجام واستخدامات متنوعة
وصلات كهربية باطوال مختلفة 
العمال انا الفنى ومعى 2 واحد نص اسطى ومساعد وبالنسبة للنقل فالايجار رخيص ومساعد عندما يتم النقل فى سيارة او سيارتين طوال مشوار عملك فى الورشة لين يسخر ربي وتشترى سيارة من خلال مدخولها 
طريقة التسعير ة تكون باخد مقاس استندر وليكن متر فى المتر وهو المشاع حاليا كشبابيك وابواب بخلاف الطابخ المهم تعرف مايحتاجه المتر من المونيوم واكسسوارات وكافة متطلباته الى ان يصير شباك وتزيد عليه اجر الفنى الذى يكون بالمتر وتزيد عليه تسعيرتك التى تتماشى مع سعر السوق متلا انا متر الشباك نوع دى بى ار تونسى مفصلى 100 دينار ليبى كتكلفة مواد وسعر الفنى 15 دينار ليبى تمن المتر وازيد 30 او 40 دينار كمربح لى انا صاحب الورشة بما يتناسب مع سعر السوق 150 -160 كل ورشة تخدم حسب مايخلصها 
بالنسبة للورشة تكلف من 3 الالف دينار ليبى الى 5000 الالف دينار ليبى مايعادل الدولار بى 1 دينار و30 قرش ليبى حسب تسعيرة المكائن فى ليبيا
واى شى اخر احتاجته عليك بمراسلتى وحاضر فى اى خدمة بالتوفيق لك انت اختر العمل الامتل


----------



## ussraa (14 يوليو 2009)

ياريت اعرف اى تفاصيل عن المشروع دة


----------



## العقبة1 (14 يناير 2010)

السلام اخي انا اريد افتحه ورشة الالمنيوم وابحث عن مختص للعمل في الورشة عاجل


----------



## ابراهيم العباسى (7 فبراير 2010)

انا مهندس المونيوم لو حد محتاج اى معلومه يا ريت يكلمنى انا 5 سنين خبرة فى اليـــونايل 0103426975


----------



## ابراهيم العباسى (7 فبراير 2010)

نسيت اقول انا مصررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى


----------



## emiluo (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم انا في الشارقة وعندي مصنع للالمنيوم اذا اردت الاستفسار اكثر عن الموضوع ممكن نتواصل


----------



## ابراهيم العباسى (22 أبريل 2010)

والله انا مستعد للتواصل اخى العزيز


----------



## احمد محمد عادل (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل هناك اماكن لتعليم تجميع الالوموتال فى مصر


----------



## ابراهيم العباسى (24 أبريل 2010)

كل شئ موجود المهم تدور كويس 
كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووا تحت السيطرة


----------



## mohamdy ould taleb (1 يونيو 2010)

سيبقى الموضوع مطروح حتى يجدالحل و شكرا


----------



## mohamdy ould taleb (1 يونيو 2010)

هل تعرفون اسماء كتب تختص بالالمنيوم او عناوينها و شكرا


----------



## mohamdy ould taleb (1 يونيو 2010)

بعد السلام اخى فى الشارقة انا موريتانى عندى ورشة للالمنيوم التجهيز جيد . يمكن التواصل و نتحدث اكثر فى الموضوع اذا اردت و شكرا


----------



## عاطف سيد (4 يونيو 2010)

تم تطوير تصنيع الالمنيوم في مصر خلال العشرة سنوات الماضية بشكل ملحوظ 
واتمنى لها المزيدو المزيد
"محب وعاشق الالومنيوم"


----------



## نزيك (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## lagreb imad (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك البسبوسة على المعلومات القيمة و المفيدة


----------



## وائل يونس (24 فبراير 2012)

انا مهندس مدني سيتم تعيني بعد اسبوع في مصنع الومنيوم وانا لا خبره لي في قطاعات الالمنيوم وطريق تركيبه ومواصفاته حتى مخططات ورسومات هندسيه للالمنويوم لم اطلع عليها 


 ارجو ممن لديه رسومات او مخططات خاصة بالالمنيوم لانني في البدايه قد اعمل في القسم الفني بالرسومات وحساب الكميات علما باننني اعمل بالسعوديه 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

